# go big or go home



## redking11 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok so heres the crazy plan, never grown before but the goal is to plant and harvest over 100 plants at 11,000 feet.. impossible probably but im still going to try.


----------



## kathleenbilly (Jan 20, 2008)

Really?

That's like saying, I've never been an electrician before but i'm going to wire up a block of flats using a three phase system.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*LMAOOOOOOOOO. OMG! Top of the morning to ya.*
*Oh that was good. *

*Sorry buddy but.....*


kathleenbilly said:


> Really?
> 
> That's like saying, I've never been an electrician before but i'm going to wire up a block of flats using a three phase system.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Go big or go home...those the only two choices????*

*Ok then...go home!!! *
* you asked.*


----------



## Lacy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Yeah I was only kidding about the going home thing. *

*but i do think your expectations are ...well....high lets say.*

*Some peeps think that all you gotta do is go out find some good locations and drop and bunch of seeds.*

*To get anything worthwhile take a lot of effort so you would be better off cutting that down to AT LEAST half but being a beginner I would only start with 25 max.*

*I did 50 one year and it worked out great BUT it was a LOT of tremedous hard work. I was just fortunate to have rain every single weekend that year.*


----------



## redking11 (Jan 21, 2008)

will some one please tell me what I am getting myself into and not just tell me how stupid I am. Other than watering, weeding, sexing and harvesting, what else does it take to have a successful guerrilla farm?


----------



## jmac (Jan 21, 2008)

a guerrilla


----------



## tokensmoke (Jan 21, 2008)

how about someone who isnt off their meds? Bro, you have NO IDEA what you are getting yourself into, not only is that damn near impossible for MOST people, but the reprocussions of that kind of grow are outrageous, that is an easy federal offense with a min of ten years, not only that, 100 plants outdoors is just stupid, deer, passerbys, and millions of other things can murder your crop. A SOG indoors would be more recommended, but you will definitely need more experience than a first time grower. Did I mention, that successfully growing 100 cannabis plants will provide MASS yeilds which considering, that you are making such a bold and retarded statement as doing it, I cannot see you having ANY idea of what to do with 100 plants worth of pot. And on a final note, you definitely didn't give yourself ANY kind of reputation coming ont he site as a FIRSTTIMER and saying some dumb crap like that. My advice to you is to chill out on the ritalin and red bull and sit back, smoke a blunt and then read your ass off to learn a little bit and start your first grow small. Like, 1 plant kind of small.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 22, 2008)

redking11 said:


> ok so heres the crazy plan, never grown before but the goal is to plant and harvest over 100 plants at 11,000 feet.. impossible probably but im still going to try.


oh really?


----------



## Your Grandfather (Jan 22, 2008)

Got any pics?


----------



## herbose (Jan 22, 2008)

redking11 said:


> ok so heres the crazy plan, never grown before but the goal is to plant and harvest over 100 plants at 11,000 feet.. impossible probably but im still going to try.


Booo...booo to all you nay sayers.....they laughed at Galileo, they laughed at Columbus....they laughed at the Wright brothers! I say go for it, what's the worst that can happen?....you fall flat on your face and learn a lesson?.....like you can't grow dope at 11,000 ft because of the intense UV rays. And you can't hide 100 plants no matter where you are on this planet. Or you get busted and go to jail.......big deal...the US (I'm assuming you're from the US) has the highest per capita rate of incarceration in the world. With some luck you'll be hob nobbing with politicians and business men.
On the other hand you may grow the finest weed in history and become the "POT KING OF THE WORLD".(That's sort of like the "GREAT PUMPKIN".)


I better go to sleep, I'm kinda high....................


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Jan 22, 2008)

redking11 said:


> ok so heres the crazy plan, never grown before but the goal is to plant and harvest over 100 plants at 11,000 feet.. impossible probably but im still going to try.


Go for it kid!! We'll start calling you Johnny Weedseed!!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 22, 2008)

*I have no idea about growing weed that high up and don't know if you could do 100 plants or not. I just know I have done approx. 50 plants and it was gruelling labour. But most of my plants were grown in foresty type areas where there were plenty of roots and the soil had to be ammended.*

*Each place I search for was hidden away, got plenty of sunlight and had a water source close by. I took all my gear in there for months and had to start months ahead of time when most of the ground was still frozen. Maybe this is where the difference lies. PLUS I had never grown any type of known strain, so if you have a good strain that is perfect for your area perhaps it could be done. I don't know.*

*Here is what I had to do.*
*Start finding locations and digging holes. I dug them at least 2 feet deep for great root growth and then when i replaced the soil added some things like perlite, bonemeal, organice nutes, that stuff that makes the soil fluffy...my mind is stuck here) *
*Anyway i couldn't add things like bloodmeal or many other organic nutes because then you get animals digging up your plants.*

*I just made sure they had a lot of depth and that the soil was loose enough for the roots to grow eaily. *

*Sorry to sound so negaive on the idea but it really is a lot of work and perhaps a lot of peeps here just know the effort that has to be put forth.*

*Good luck all the same.*

*Oh the males will show their sex before the females BUT you really need to be on top of that. The difference in sexes is in the F.A.Q.'s.(with pics)*


----------



## herbose (Jan 22, 2008)

redking11 said:


> ok so heres the crazy plan, never grown before but the goal is to plant and harvest over 100 plants at 11,000 feet.. impossible probably but im still going to try.


I've had time to think this over and concluded that you cannot grow at 11,000 feet.
That's pretty much timberline and NOTHING grows above that except maybe lichen. Virtually all plants are perennials there. Look around in the warmest month, no leafy annuals (like pot) mostly pine trees. The temperature swings are too great. It can freeze any month of the year. One freeze and your crop is history. If it doesn't freeze, the temperature range overall will be way below parameters for cannabis. Severely stunted plants at best.
Sorry.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

redking11 said:


> ok so heres the crazy plan, never grown before but the goal is to plant and harvest over 100 plants at 11,000 feet.. impossible probably but im still going to try.


Just use a plant that originates from the Himalayas in the first place as it will adapt more quickly to its environment.
If you want a decent yield though you will have to find a way to increase the oxygen supply to the plants


----------



## smokenchoke310 (Jan 22, 2008)

WTF.....I wanna c this...I mean go hard...becuz I rather try and fail then fail 2 try...lol....wats the worse that can happenn


----------



## tokensmoke (Jan 22, 2008)

-sigh- I find it terrifyingly hilarious when people encourage stupid and/or dangerous activities. We all laugh when the shit hits the fan for the person that did it, but we should be protecting fellow growers from idiocy not encouraging it no?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 22, 2008)

^cosign!!!!


----------



## tokensmoke (Jan 22, 2008)

lmfao omg -shakes head-


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

tokensmoke said:


> lmfao omg -shakes head-


Stop shaking your head thinking you know it all and do some real reading
The guy said he would do it anyway,even if it is dumb and crazy so we should help him in his adventures as best as we can instead of laughing at him and laughing at the advice that people give.



> *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]TRANSITION GARDEN[/FONT]*
> The Colorado Life Zones or Transition Garden depicts five of the major bioregions in Colorado. This garden was planted with the support of the Broadmoor Garden Club and the Colorado Tree Coalition and includes signage that asks Where did all the trees go? From left to right, the hillside progresses from grasslands to Alpine Tundra. In Colorado, the Grasslands are classified as the ecosystems generally found under 6,000 feet in elevation, while the Shrublands are 6,000 to 8,000 feet, the Montane Forest from 8,000 to 10,000 feet, the Subalpine Forest from 10,000 to 11,400 feet, and the Alpine region above 11,400 feet


----------



## tokensmoke (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok here is my problems with your post, I am laughing at that ONE specific post where LoudBlunts posted cosign, now onto business, I am not trying to portray myself as someone who knows everything, but I know enough to know that a first time grower without MAJOR help is trying to do something about as possible as surviving 4000 feet below the ocean in a diving suit. I am not neccassarily laughing at him, but more at the idea of him saying he wanted to do that. I do not blame anyone for wanting to do something like that, but from saying you are going to, is just silly, we all know, he will fail, unless he is helped, and your second quote proved me right.



> *TRANSITION GARDEN*
> The Colorado Life Zones or Transition Garden depicts five of the major bioregions in Colorado. *This garden was planted with the support of the Broadmoor Garden Club and the Colorado Tree Coalition* and includes signage that asks &#8220;Where did all the trees go?&#8221; From left to right, the hillside progresses from grasslands to Alpine Tundra. In Colorado, the Grasslands are classified as the ecosystems generally found under 6,000 feet in elevation, while the Shrublands are 6,000 to 8,000 feet, the Montane Forest from 8,000 to 10,000 feet, the Subalpine Forest from 10,000 to 11,400 feet, and the Alpine region above 11,400 feet


See, that half a sentence proved me completely right my friend. Those two organizations are upwards of 6-8 THOUSAND people EACH! I am not trying to tell the guy to NEVER try it, but more so, telling him to try it when he is more experienced, and as for you, if you don't like me trying to give him advice, and think I am portaying myself as someone who thinks they know it all, I am sorry, I am just trying to be realistic here.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

He can plant a 100 weeds at 11,000 feet if he wants to.
Lets be honest if he plants them at this height the chances of discovery are minimal.
He can plant and then come back at harvest time and see what hes got.
Or he can go there often and tend to them,thats his choice.
Your laughing and saying his idea is stupid and dangerous,i dont agree.
He said hes going to do it anyway so i will try to give him the best advice i can in that vain.

I happen to agree you with in principal that he would be better of growing indoors,but he said hes going to do it anyway.
My post wasn't aimed entirely at you either.
It is perfectly possible to grow plants that are acclimatized to high altitudes at 11,000 feet.

If you want a decent yield from weed though at that height you will need to find a way to oxygenate the soil a lot more as the air is thin at that height or you wont get much more than 50 grams per plant.
The best pot in the world originated in the Himalaya's.

Hes talking about sowing a 100 weed plants in a small area not a 10,000 square foot plantation of varying plants that are difficult to grow.
In my experience weed will grow in a bit of shit on a roadside.
It wont grow well but it will grow.
Its a weed


----------



## tokensmoke (Jan 22, 2008)

Ahh ok ok, I agree bro, although, my personal opinion, it isn't a good idea, because if he doesn't get caught (even if they are minimal, that is enough reason for me to not grow 100 plants) He will have barely (if any) yields from it, unless he will be living right next to the "plantation". And Nat, sorry about some of the previous post because i was mistaken and took your post as directed completely at me.

Since you are obviously going to try this anyway though, I will try and help. Your best bet will be indoors but since you are stuck on outdoors, you may want to till the soil then empty a few bags of perilite or a similar to it all over the tilled area, then till it again so that is mixed and allows better air circulation, they will need it due to the lack of o2 at that kind of altitude. Due to that altitude, you may want to have some kind of quick shelter to pull up, the rains up there can easily be turned to snow or be cold enough to kill a plant. So until they are mature, some kind of shelter should be considered. I will give more when I can think of it... =P


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

tokensmoke said:


> Ahh ok ok, I agree bro, although, my personal opinion, it isn't a good idea, because if he doesn't get caught (even if they are minimal, that is enough reason for me to not grow 100 plants) He will have barely (if any) yields from it, unless he will be living right next to the "plantation". And Nat, sorry about some of the previous post because i was mistaken and took your post as directed completely at me.
> 
> Since you are obviously going to try this anyway though, I will try and help. Your best bet will be indoors but since you are stuck on outdoors, you may want to till the soil then empty a few bags of perilite or a similar to it all over the tilled area, then till it again so that is mixed and allows better air circulation, they will need it due to the lack of o2 at that kind of altitude. Due to that altitude, you may want to have some kind of quick shelter to pull up, the rains up there can easily be turned to snow or be cold enough to kill a plant. So until they are mature, some kind of shelter should be considered. I will give more when I can think of it... =P


No worries


----------



## redking11 (Jan 23, 2008)

Well thank you all for the advice, I do appreciate it. I am still planning on trying. I am looking at mountain mist or swiss mist, hollands hope or a pure afghani stain, I think my best bets are the mountain strains, or early mist or early girl. I like the idea of the Afghani too because it is a natural strain and has survived for thousands of years in the even higher afghani mountains with out all the human attention. The area is so secluded that I am not worried about it being found and even if seen, I do not plan on leaving evidence that will lead it back to me. It is a hour and a half drive from my house and a several hour hike to the site, the last part of the hike is up a steep as hell mountain and there is no trail, at the top is a little lake/pond and it is basically a bowl created by the mountains. because it is so hard to get to I am planning on visiting only about 5-6 times during the grow and staying 4 days per visit to work. the mountain strains and the early strains say they are ready to harvest early to mid september and the weather is still fine then even at that altitude. But many of you are right, I am basically going to plant and let it take care of its self to a large extent. And I understand that I wont have plants that have 600 grams of bud on them. But then again the soil may be so rich it might. I have been to the are once and it is rough, but I google earthed it and during the summer months it is the greenest spot I can find it is green green green! But now you have me worried about the oxegen problem and I have no idea how to get more to them. well keep the help coming.,


----------



## redking11 (Jan 23, 2008)

ohh one more question, does any body have any expirence with amsterdam-seed.nl as a seed bank? or can anyone suggest a seed bank that has the strains im looking for. The mountain stains from the Himalayans?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

i say go small or go home......hmm or is it go home or try small. let me smoke a j and think, oh well i am high so i say go home and eat some oreos and lay on the couch......thats my motto. best of luck to ya friend.


----------



## redking11 (Jan 23, 2008)

well i think i might have just killed my own hopes, i called the ranger station for the general area of the [ark i was looking at growing in, and the snow isn't even out of there till June and as far as I know that doesn't leave me with enough time for growing. unless of course I start them at home, keep keep them about two months but then I can' pack them in.....well maybe I'll grow them in the middle of no-where desert south of my house or in the lower foot hills..


----------



## redking11 (Jan 23, 2008)

come hell or high water though I am planting a large crop. how else am i supposed to pay for law school? 700-800 a credit hour is outrageous


----------



## tokensmoke (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh shit bro, you better have a back up for that cash then. IRS will crawl up your ass with a magnifying scope. And if that is how much it costs... FIND A DIFFERENT LAW SCHOOL, but.... if you are dead set on that school, I have to tell you, 100 plants is over kill if you get good yeilds, seriously, go indoors like a large shed or something, with about 50-75 plants, you'll get great yeilds and that will be plenty to cover it if you sell it right.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 23, 2008)

redking11 said:


> come hell or high water though I am planting a large crop. how else am i supposed to pay for law school? 700-800 a credit hour is outrageous


 just one more thought, if you get popped with that many plants, i would think that would put a huge damper on your legal career aspirations.


----------



## urinmyrice (Jan 25, 2008)

man you want 100 and im sweating 10 for my first grow. its hard work and i hope you can pull it off.


~dude


----------



## allovher (Jan 25, 2008)

I know a newb grower that thought he would just learn as his plants grew. His stuff looks pretty good, but theyre nowhere near the quality of someone that knows what theyre doing. I say start off small and after a few harvests you'll know a pot plant well enough to think big. BTW I came here from another board, you guys seem cooler. Glad 2 be here


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*Agree with everything here.*
*This place is the coolest.*


allovher said:


> I know a newb grower that thought he would just learn as his plants grew. His stuff looks pretty good, but theyre nowhere near the quality of someone that knows what theyre doing. I say start off small and after a few harvests you'll know a pot plant well enough to think big. BTW I came here from another board, you guys seem cooler. Glad 2 be here


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> He can plant a 100 weeds at 11,000 feet if he wants to.
> Lets be honest if he plants them at this height the chances of discovery are minimal.
> He can plant and then come back at harvest time and see what hes got.
> Or he can go there often and tend to them,thats his choice.
> ...


*Himalayan weed. true. good point. I don't have any idea about alttitudes, what not but I do have to give the guy a lot of credit for being persistent in his idea to find out more info etc*
*He might wanna tone down his expectations but I wouldn't give up on it. You always learn form experience.*


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Himalayan weed. true. good point. I don't have any idea about alttitudes, what not but I do have to give the guy a lot of credit for being persistent in his idea to find out more info etc*
> *He might wanna tone down his expectations but I wouldn't give up on it. You always learn form experience.*


Yeah he just needs to use a strain that will acclimatize easily.
One that originated in a cold high altitude in the first place will adapt easily.
Not much good trying to grow a desert indica at that height.
I also agree that he would be much better off doing this indoors but he insists that he will do it anyway so i just gave him my best advice


----------



## buzzza (Jan 26, 2008)

good luck man. i plan on growin 5-10, and im sketchy as fuck already. (not startin til may / !!!)
but if u get caught up with too much to handle go ahead and PM me. ill have an idea for u. dead serious.


----------



## mariboogie420 (Apr 1, 2008)

personally i wouldnt worry about it too much. check to see if c.a.m.p. helicopters fly by your area and walk a good distance in all directions from your spot to double check that there aren't any nearby hikers/birdwatcher trails. btw r u growing them all in one spot because that won't be a good idea. I'd say at least spots of max 25 to 30 plants with good camouflage. i used to grow guerrilla style right next to a river up near eukaya and i would get the river water and mix it with a drop of nutr.s and feed it to some of the surrounding wild plants. i would also transplant some wild plants near to my weed plants to help camouflage. finally, i would pull some plants (both wild and weed)just to make even less suspicious. its not too hard, just dont get lazy half way and dont leave anything that can be traced back to you (finger tips especially). are you doing this by yourself? and maybe you could send some pictures.


----------



## insanestang4life (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum I am new here too! Everyone here is really nice and very helpful!


----------

